# Flash Support Gone



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone else find the lack of flash support to be painful?

Anyone know of a custom Flash that will run on our N7 devices?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

semperandroid said:


> Does anyone else find the lack of flash support to be painful?
> 
> Anyone know of a custom Flash that will run on our N7 devices?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can side load flash on jelly bean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

i emailed the flash apk from my nexus and installed it. chrome still wont use it, but dolphin does.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

k.electron said:


> i emailed the flash apk from my nexus and installed it. chrome still wont use it, but dolphin does.


Not the new version of dolphin. Don't know why dolphin abandon flash on jb devices. It seemed to be working as well on jb as on ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystilleef (Jun 12, 2012)

I find the lack of Flash support to be painful. I hope the community finds a workaround soon.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I was reading some news articles on chrome yesterday, when I came across an article with an embedded video that I wanted to watch. Lo and behold, it required flash... Until everyone moves to html 5, this premature abandonment is going to suck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I find it to be a welcome change. Flash sucks, and trying to watch flash on a mobile device sucked even more. Hopefully this is a greater move towards HTML5.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know why everyone says Flash sucks. I never had an issue with Flash on my GNex or Galaxy Tab 10.1. I used to watch South Park episodes for free on their website, which has Flash. Pr0n sites still use a lot of Flash, so I am told.

Scrolling on sites with Flash isn't great but neither is HTML5 or any other graphic intense web site. HTML5 isn't Jesus. I will miss the flash.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

greg tolan said:


> I don't know why everyone says Flash sucks. I never had an issue with Flash on my GNex or Galaxy Tab 10.1. I used to watch South Park episodes for free on their website, which has Flash. Pr0n sites still use a lot of Flash, so I am told.
> 
> Scrolling on sites with Flash isn't great but neither is HTML5 or any other graphic intense web site. HTML5 isn't Jesus. I will miss the flash.


I kind of agree. Even if html5 is better, which I think it is, it will be a while before flash is dead. Just because android is no longer supported doesn't mean it will disappear.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

No one try loading the stock browser from jellybean on the GN? You'll probably need to copy it to system/app and reboot, but it does support flash.

Browser.apk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you all just crawl out from underneath a huge rock?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

nhat said:


> Did you all just crawl out from underneath a huge rock?


I believe the topic is in regards to lamenting the lack of flash, rather than being surprised at its absence.


----------

